# Spanish lessons/ practice in Dubai



## leeds92 (Jun 19, 2012)

HI all

I learnt Spanish a few years ago when living over there. Havent really followed up in the last few years and would like to pick it up again.

I know Eton institute/ others do courses but not really keen on paying upto 4k for a course when I travel a lot with work so would no doubt miss a lot of lessons.

Does anyone know of any group lessons you can pay by the lesson or intercambio groups going on? I'm beginner to intermediate level I just want to get back into it. 

Anyone any advice or in the same boat let me know.

Cheers.


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

I lived in Venezuela and became reasonably fluent in Spanish while I was there. Maybe we can organize a Anish-speaking brunch or dinner with a group?


----------



## NAM (Jul 30, 2011)

Guy's, if that is still happening let me know. Looking to learn Spanish myself.

Thanks.


----------

